# Help with painting



## Amtrak207 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello,

So, I recently bought some tamiya spray color and acrylic minis to paint a tamiya Mazda Eunos Roadster and I have a few questions.

#1 Do I need primer for painting?
#2 How long should I wait in between coats (spray paint)
#3 Any other tips.

Thanks,
Amtrak207


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Opinions will vary but

#1) no, but it will improve the overall finish
#2) at least the recommended intervals, but it really depends on your climate
#3) google tamiya paint videos on you tube

and welcome to the boards @Amtrak207


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Also if you should use a primer go with a color different from the base color of your build, if you're going to paint it white then use a grey primer. there's a fella on you tube by the name of hpiguy and most of his videos are of cars, and he has lots of great tips.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

I have made it a habit to (wet!)-sand the glossy kit bodies. I use grain 800. It gets the surface matt, but leaves no scratches. Before the first coat, I rub off the body with a tissue and a light solvent to remove sweat or silicons from handling.

Between each spray coat I wet-sand the surface with 1200 grain to remove enclosed dust. Wash the body under luke-warm water and let dry.

My shop is a bit cool, even downright cold in the winter. before I spray paint, I put my bodyparts AND the spraycan on a radiator to bring it to room temperature, maybe a bit above. The paint flows out smoother and needs less polishing afterwards.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Andy, 
Its a very good idea to warm the paint.
I usually stand the can in a bowl of hot water from the tap/faucet.
Give it a good shake every minute until the can does not go cool in your hand. That means the outer warmed paint is totally mixed through and the whole can is at the same temperature.
This makes a big difference to how well the paint flows.

And do make sure your workspace is not too cold before you start painting. If you are sweatshirted up and still shivering in the corner then room heating is going to be your friend. 
A cardboard box or a bowl placed over the freshly painted model will stop any dust from landing on it as the paint dries. I hate dust!


----------

